# Antoine Cantin - 8.75 OH Single World Record



## Coolster01 (Nov 22, 2014)

6 move LL. Wow.


----------



## Username (Nov 22, 2014)

what


----------



## moralsh (Nov 22, 2014)

wow! FRURUF?


----------



## NewCuber000 (Nov 22, 2014)

Awesome! It's only a matter of time before he breaks Avg world record too.


----------



## Coolster01 (Nov 22, 2014)

R' U' F' U F R


----------



## XTowncuber (Nov 22, 2014)

Ah yisss


----------



## newtonbase (Nov 22, 2014)

Well done. Yet another record of Feliks bites the dust.


----------



## TDM (Nov 22, 2014)

Wow, congrats!


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Nov 22, 2014)

video?


----------



## Ollie (Nov 22, 2014)

Much fasts


----------



## qqwref (Nov 22, 2014)

Incredible! My 2H official single isn't even that good.


----------



## JasonDL13 (Nov 22, 2014)

That's insane. Did anyone get a video?


----------



## Petro Leum (Nov 22, 2014)

faster than my 3x3x3 official single. wow.


----------



## 900miles (Nov 22, 2014)

Wow!


----------



## penguinz7 (Nov 22, 2014)

such wat


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Nov 22, 2014)

whatwhatwhatwhat that was expected


----------



## JimmyTheCuber (Nov 22, 2014)

GJ Antoine. I 100% sure that you'll get the Avg WR too


----------



## Iggy (Nov 22, 2014)

wat

GJ Antoine!


----------



## CyanSandwich (Nov 22, 2014)

Marvelous!


----------



## Thatoneguy2 (Nov 22, 2014)

Well that's pretty fast.  Congrats.


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Nov 22, 2014)

Nice! Wasn't his unofficial PB before this in and around the same time?


----------



## supercavitation (Nov 22, 2014)

Holy... that's insanely fast!


----------



## Chree (Nov 23, 2014)

Niiiiiiice. Well deserved.


----------



## Julian (Nov 23, 2014)

Yes, it's on video


----------



## ryanj92 (Nov 23, 2014)

Niiice


----------



## Mikel (Nov 23, 2014)

Wow on orange cross too. I'm so slow. GJ Antoine nice work buen trabajo.


----------



## Bryan Chia (Nov 23, 2014)

AMAZING !


----------



## carbon131 (Nov 23, 2014)

he did take a vid I was there but maybe he no post yet


----------



## antoineccantin (Nov 23, 2014)

Yep, it's on video. I'll probably upload it tomorrow afternoon when I get home.


----------



## guysensei1 (Nov 23, 2014)

Holy cow


----------



## RayLam (Nov 23, 2014)

Oh,first sub 9 in the world,very fast!


----------



## Jiayu (Nov 23, 2014)

GJ,u can get the avg WR as well in no time!


----------



## mns112 (Nov 23, 2014)




----------



## SolveThatCube (Nov 23, 2014)

Congrats Antoine.


----------



## FailCuber (Nov 23, 2014)

Sub 9 !!!! congrats!


----------



## lorki3 (Nov 23, 2014)

That is so awesome! Congrats man!


----------



## pdilla (Nov 23, 2014)

Jeez louise. 

I remember back when Whauk got that 8.99 on YouTube I tripped out and thought it could never happen again. I am so amazed how people can break these limits. It makes me look forward to an open future for cubing. GJ.


----------



## ClovisKoo (Nov 23, 2014)

VGJ!


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Nov 23, 2014)

"Antoine can I get a picture with you?"

But really GJ man.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Nov 23, 2014)

Insane! Great job Antoine. Also, I checked his channel, there isn't a video unless he hasn't put it up yet


----------



## AndersB (Nov 23, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> Yep, it's on video. I'll probably upload it tomorrow afternoon when I get home.





Rocky0701 said:


> Also, I checked his channel, there isn't a video unless he hasn't put it up yet



There is definitely a video.

And GJ Antoine, a well deserved world record!


----------



## CriticalCubing (Nov 23, 2014)

Good going. WR average please


----------



## TPC (Nov 23, 2014)

Wow that's amazing. I'm terrible at OH, I only compete in it for fun. But my 2 handed-PB isn't even that fast, it's a 9.xxx.


----------



## Carbon (Nov 23, 2014)

My 2h pb single is only slightly better than this (8.50) vgj and well deserved


----------



## Berd (Nov 23, 2014)

VGJ!


----------

